# trolling question



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so i was wondering what the best speed is for trolling i have a 45 pound thrust trolling motor an the speed difference between the 4 and 5 spot is quite a bit different and i feel like in 5 im going to fast and in 4 im going to slow i keep forgetting to take the gps to see what the speeds are but any input would be appreciated


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Depends on what you're trolling..

2 1/2 to 4 mph will be about right for everything. Depending on your lure set up the speed will have to vary a little. You'll have to experiment.

What kind of fish are you after and what lures are you going to pull?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

mostly going for trout and will be dragging from rapalas to spoons to pop gear


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You might try trolling the rapalas a little quicker and the pop gear a little slower.. worm behind the pop gear?

Just stick your gear off to the side of the boat and watch the action- then speed up or slow down to maintain the good working speed. :O||:

Again, you'll need to experiment a little.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

big fish don't get big from chasing there food........
someone told me that once.
1.2-2.0 for trout and kokes
1.5 - 4mph for wipers (they change daily)
also depends on your hardware, alot of dodgers spin if trolled too fast and minnow immitation lures may not have any action at all at low speeds. 
an all around good speed for most species i would say 1.8mph.
thats just my two cents... for what its worth


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Trophyboat said:


> big fish don't get big from chasing there food........
> someone told me that once.
> 1.2-2.0 for trout and kokes
> 1.5 - 4mph for wipers (they change daily)
> ...


+1, slow it down and vary directions from time to time. Your arms get way less tired trolling than casting... even if it is boring. :O||:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You will have to use the GPS to know how fast you are going.
In a wind your speed will change dramatically when going with the wind as opposed to against the wind.[ Up to 2 MPH]

Slower is usually better with the exception of diving lures that go deeper as you go faster.
To get them down you may have to pick up the speed and let a lot more line out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I run mine at the 3 setting and sometimes the 2 slow it down sir.... If you want to give your plugs a darting motion give them a tug on the line will make the lure dart. If you are running dodger/spoons, dodger/squid or pop gear you want a nice slow troll.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

trolling speed... this is like a hunting question where are all the elk, deer, etc... "they are where you find them". for trolling, the best speed is where you catch them and will be different all the time. i start slow and if i catch, i stay at that speed, if not, try a little faster, then faster, after my lure starts hydroplaning, i give up and go home.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks alot guys so very helpful no i have alot more to think about and to try as well


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

1.8mph is what we generally stick too. Thats speed via GPS not paddle wheel.


-DallanC


----------

